# Glen Davis



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Could Glen Davis address the Bulls need for a Curry replacement? He isn't tall 6'9" but he does weigh 310 pounds!








http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/player/profile?playerId=22261


> Has a tremendously bright future ... Despite his massive body, he is ultra quick and skilled ... Moves well laterally, feels the defense, spins to the weakside ... Has great instincts in reading his opponents ... A very hard worker in traffic who is relentless on the offensive glass ... Surprisingly quick off the floor on the second and third hop ... Clears out space with his strength and frame ... Effective low post scorer ... He isn't always smooth, but he makes some very impressive moves and his footwork will eventually be there ... Gets to the free throw line ... Solid shooter from 15 ... Can put the ball on the floor and drive ... Good passer from the high post ... Productive shot-blocker ... Has a charismatic personality that will make him highly marketable in the NBA ... Nicknamed "Big Baby ... Concentrated on basketball as a high school senior, but also had a stellar career as tailback on the football team and was considered a big-time lineman prospect ... Also tossed the shot for the U-High track team ... In basketball, earned Parade and McDonald's All-America honors, was named the Gatorade Player of the Year in the state of Louisiana ... Averaged 26.4 points and 14.3 rebounds a game along with four blocks ... Full name is Ronald Glen Davis.


I am very intrigued by this BIG Baby!


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I like him a lot as well, but I think he has said that he's not coming out this year. He is a great prospect though, he is very agile despite his weight and has a great touch around the basket.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

L.O.B said:


> Could Glen Davis address the Bulls need for a Curry replacement? He isn't tall 6'9" but he does weigh 310 pounds!



:laugh:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

GB don't laugh to loud...

Those aren't Sweetney pounds , there looks to be some cuts on the Big Baby. Just look at his legs, there is some strength there.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

L.O.B said:


> GB don't laugh to loud...


Its just the way you wrote it, as if we needed a heavyweight on the roster...thats all.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

LegoHat said:


> I like him a lot as well, but I think he has said that he's not coming out this year.


If Glen plays well in the sweet 16, he would be making a mistake by not coming out. I believe he would be the best big man talent in this year's draft. He would diffently take the big man burden away from Chandler. You think Glen would have a problem with getting outmuscled by anyone, including Shaq?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

L.O.B said:


> If Glen plays well in the sweet 16, he would be making a mistake by not coming out. I believe he would be the best big man talent in this year's draft. He would diffently take the big man burden away from Chandler. You think Glen would have a problem with getting outmuscled by anyone, including Shaq?


Is he explosive? Thats the only thing that keeps Sweetney from being really effective at 6'9".


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/03/20/AR2006032001706.html

good article on Davis.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

L.O.B said:


> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/03/20/AR2006032001706.html
> 
> good article on Davis.


Scary article. What happens when this man gets his second, maybe even his first contract and has 'made' it?



> The Louisiana State sophomore would eat to extreme excess -- say three Big Macs, two portions of large fries and a 40-ounce soda -- and then walk back up to the McDonald's counter and order two desserts.
> 
> A few of his freshman-year feasts became legendary at LSU: The time he downed a bag of 25 Chips Ahoy cookies -- about 2,200 calories worth -- in 20 minutes; the study hall session when he poured two bags of M&M's into his mouth at once; the late-night snack when he ordered a family-sized bucket of Kentucky Fried Chicken and ate every piece himself.
> --
> ...


I'm sufficiently put off just by that.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Despite all the talk about Tyrus Thomas, Big Baby is clearly The Man on LSU. Much like another talented but large man, Davis has quick feet like Jerome Bettis. He has unbelievably quick feet. He also has a lot of post moves and great hands, and he plays very, very aggressively. For sure, nobody in college can guard him. 

However, he's often listed at 6' 8". It's too bad he's not a little taller.

I can't imagine Paxson would draft him after the year Sweets has had.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

I don't see his game translating well into the NBA as anything more than a spot minute reserve. He's a slightly better Lonny Baxter, and not much more.

Thomas is by far and away the better prospect on that team. Its not even close.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

"But I can't, man," the 6-foot-9 Davis said woefully. "My eating habits were the only thing holding me back."

"He's a different player. There's almost nothing he can't do right now," LSU Coach John Brady said. "He hasn't lost any of his strength, and now he moves much more quickly. I think what he is doing sometimes even surprises him."



> Davis's new body defies convention. He's a brick of intimidation -- an impression starkly contrasted by his cherubic face and colorful braces. Davis's calf muscles are like bowling balls, and they sometimes bang into each other when he walks. His chest sticks out beyond the rest of his body, and it bulldozes Davis's path to a rebound.
> 
> Earlier this season, a few smaller teammates measured the circumference of one of their legs against one of Davis's arms. Davis flexed his biceps when retelling the story; the result, he said, was not even close.


There is some good stuff there as well.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

GB said:


> :laugh:


Same.

Dude is fun as hell to watch on college level, though.

He is playing the wrong sport. He could be a first round LT if he wanted to.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> Same.
> 
> Dude is fun as hell to watch on college level, though.
> 
> He is playing the wrong sport. He could be a first round LT if he wanted to.



Or a tight end if he kept the weight down.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Despite all the talk about Tyrus Thomas, Big Baby is clearly The Man on LSU. Much like another talented but large man, Davis has quick feet like Jerome Bettis. He has unbelievably quick feet. He also has a lot of post moves and great hands, and he plays very, very aggressively. For sure, nobody in college can guard him.
> 
> However, he's often listed at 6' 8". It's too bad he's not a little taller.
> 
> I can't imagine Paxson would draft him after the year Sweets has had.


How do college heights transfer over to NBA heights? i.e. if he gets measured barefoot at 6'8", he would probably be listed at 6'10" in the NBA.

Haven't followed this issue in particular hardly at all, if ever, so it's just a thought.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Despite all the talk about Tyrus Thomas, Big Baby is clearly The Man on LSU. Much like another talented but large man, Davis has quick feet like Jerome Bettis. He has unbelievably quick feet. He also has a lot of post moves and great hands, and he plays very, very aggressively. For sure, nobody in college can guard him.
> 
> However, he's often listed at 6' 8". It's too bad he's not a little taller.
> 
> I can't imagine Paxson would draft him after the year Sweets has had.


Davis is incredibly nimble for a guy his size. He great in the post and his face up game isn't bad either, he can handle the ball a little, drive to the basket, and shoot out to about 18 feet. There's no way he's 6'9'', but he's such a good athlete that I think he might be able to make it work as a smaller 4 in the NBA (although he's more quick than he is explosive, at least at this point). I wouldn't be anxious to find out with anything other than a late first round pick but he's really, really fun to watch at LSU. Should be a great matchup between Davis and Shelden Williams in a few days...


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Ron Cey said:


> I don't see his game translating well into the NBA as anything more than a spot minute reserve. He's a slightly better Lonny Baxter, and not much more.
> 
> Thomas is by far and away the better prospect on that team. Its not even close.


I understand skepticism about Davis but Lonny Baxter isn't a very good comparison. Davis is in a different league as an athlete. Glen Davis, as a sophomore, was named player of the year in the SEC. Lonny Baxter, as a senior, was arguably the 3rd or 4th best player on his own team (Juan Dixon, Chris Wilcox, Steve Blake).

I'm not advocating selecting Davis with either pick, I don't trust undersized power forwards with weight problems, but he's a whole lot more interesting and has a ton more upside (and every other side, for that matter) than Lonny Baxter ever did.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

jbulls said:


> I understand skepticism about Davis but Lonny Baxter isn't a very good comparison. Davis is in a different league as an athlete. Glen Davis, as a sophomore, was named player of the year in the SEC. Lonny Baxter, as a senior, was arguably the 3rd or 4th best player on his own team (Juan Dixon, Chris Wilcox, Steve Blake).
> 
> I'm not advocating selecting Davis with either pick, I don't trust undersized power forwards with weight problems, but he's a whole lot more interesting and has a ton more upside (and every other side, for that matter) than Lonny Baxter ever did.


I said he's "slightly better" than Baxter, didn't I? :biggrin:


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Have you guys forgotten Sweetney at Georgetown? They're pretty much the same player, Sweetney lost a lot of weight in college as well but seemed to pack them back on.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I agree he's just like Sweets.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Like A Breath said:


> Have you guys forgotten Sweetney at Georgetown? They're pretty much the same player, Sweetney lost a lot of weight in college as well but seemed to pack them back on.


A brief disclaimer - I'm not in favor of drafting Glen Davis, or even considering it.

I do, however, think that those who write him off as a typical short, fat frontline player dominating the college ranks with his bulk are missing out on a guy who's pretty fun to watch. I hope everyone gets a chance to see LSU-Duke this weekend because Davis does some stuff that's eye-popping for a guy of his size. We're talking about a 300 pound guy who helps break the press, crosses guys over and hits fade away jumpers. I have no idea how this all translates to the NBA but it's really something to see.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

He has the upside of an Oliver Miller or a Robert Tractor Traylor. Of course, the Bulls can draft Glen Davis, hope that Milwaukee drafts Bargnani and then trade Davis for Bargnani (see 1998 NBA Draft).


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

TwinkieTowers said:


> He has the upside of an Oliver Miller or a Robert Tractor Traylor. Of course, the Bulls can draft Glen Davis, hope that Milwaukee drafts Bargnani and then trade Davis for Bargnani (see 1998 NBA Draft).


He has the backside of Miller and Traylor. I think his upside is higher.

I don't know what the chances of him reaching it are - especially after reading that Post article, about half of which was devoted to Davis describing his post-season pig out plans in frighteningly vivid fashion over several paragraphs.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

jbulls said:


> I don't know what the chances of him reaching it are - especially after reading that Post article, about half of which was devoted to Davis describing his post-season pig out plans in frighteningly vivid fashion over several paragraphs.


agreed

i don't understand why anyone else didn't post the part about him anxiously awaiting to PIG OUT again..

no way i'd take a chance on him


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

jbulls said:


> He has the backside of Miller and Traylor.


Well, if he does plan an eating binge his backside will definitely be bigger than Miller's and Traylor's combined.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

GB said:


> Scary article. What happens when this man gets his second, maybe even his first contract and has 'made' it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sufficiently put off just by that.


I can handle a family sized portion of KFC chicken wings and two/three biscuits too. Doesn't make me real fat or anything. Thing with that guy is pretty much agility. BTW You Bulls fans complain about Sweetney but when he was with the Knicks he was an AMAZING offensive rebounder and inside guy. When the Curry trade was consumated I was REALLY pissed to get rid of Sweets even moreso than the pick THIS WAS OBVIOUSLY BEFORE I SAW HOW BAD THE KNICKS WERE. The potential of Sweetney and Baby both is never gonna be a shutdown defense guy but that of a serious banger with quickness who knows how to use his weight.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I posted on Davis in another thread and people who are comparing to Traylor and Baxter are way off the mark. Like somebody said, he's a big guy, but he can shoot out to 18 feet, handle the ball and the big thing has both the vertical lift and nimble feet to succeed at the next level. If he was three inches taller I'd say he has Shaq written all over him. However, I feel as if height is too often deemed a huge issue when players like Wade and Gordon and AI are all small for their position. If you can play, you can play. Davis will be a success in the L and would fit perfectly in the Bulls offense. And for all the talk about Tyrus Thomas as a lotto pick at 6'9'' you'd think Davis wouldn't get knocked for being the same height.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

jbulls said:


> A brief disclaimer - I'm not in favor of drafting Glen Davis, or even considering it.
> 
> I do, however, think that those who write him off as a typical short, fat frontline player dominating the college ranks with his bulk are missing out on a guy who's pretty fun to watch. I hope everyone gets a chance to see LSU-Duke this weekend because Davis does some stuff that's eye-popping for a guy of his size. We're talking about a 300 pound guy who helps break the press, crosses guys over and hits fade away jumpers. I have no idea how this all translates to the NBA but it's really something to see.


It'd translate great if he lost 45 pounds. Otherwise I won't hold my breath.

I've got to say this though, he's a pretty funny dude. I kind of wonder if he was just kidding about the food and playing into the fat boy thing. Did anyone else see his comments on Duke, Duke players, and sitting next to Coach K at some function and getting the cold shoulder? Davis told it all with a smile on his face and was all complimentary and everything, but he also made them sound pretty close to the humorless basketball machine stereotype one imagines when he thinks of Duke.

I've got no dog in the pro/anti Duke crusades, but the most interesting thing was that Davis was clearly completely on the mark. How do I know? Because they ask Coach K about it and Reddick about it and they both looked completely put off and visibly irritated. I mean uncharacteristically so. Speechless.

And then low and behold, LSU beats them. I don't think it's because of those comments or anything that Duke lost, but I found the whole thing pretty interesting. I don't think it was because of the comments they lost, but maybe their response to things showed why they lost, which was the fact they were wound up more than a little bit too tight. And maybe believing a bit of their own mystique?


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Mikedc said:


> It'd translate great if he lost 45 pounds. Otherwise I won't hold my breath.
> 
> I've got to say this though, he's a pretty funny dude. I kind of wonder if he was just kidding about the food and playing into the fat boy thing. Did anyone else see his comments on Duke, Duke players, and sitting next to Coach K at some function and getting the cold shoulder? Davis told it all with a smile on his face and was all complimentary and everything, but he also made them sound pretty close to the humorless basketball machine stereotype one imagines when he thinks of Duke.
> 
> ...


I'm sure he was kidding around in that article, but he weighed 360 pounds last year and you've got to do some serious eating to do that. Still, he was great against Duke, as was Tyrus Thomas. If you could combine Davis' offensive game with Thomas' athleticism you'd have a dominant NBA player. I was pretty skeptical about Thomas going into the Duke game but he was on a totally different level from an athletic standpoint from everyone else on the court. It'll take him a year or two, but I think he'll be a force in the league. He jumps incredibly quickly and has great defensive instincts, like Shawn Kemp or Amare Stoudamire. He's not Stromile Swift V 2.0. As the season goes on I become less and less impressed with Aldridge (nice tourney so far, but against teams he should be dominating inside), I think Thomas could be the guy with the NY pick. We'll see.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

T.Shock said:


> I posted on Davis in another thread and people who are comparing to Traylor and Baxter are way off the mark. Like somebody said, he's a big guy, but he can shoot out to 18 feet, handle the ball and the big thing has both the vertical lift and nimble feet to succeed at the next level. If he was three inches taller I'd say he has Shaq written all over him. However, I feel as if height is too often deemed a huge issue when players like Wade and Gordon and AI are all small for their position. If you can play, you can play. Davis will be a success in the L and would fit perfectly in the Bulls offense. And for all the talk about Tyrus Thomas as a lotto pick at 6'9'' you'd think Davis wouldn't get knocked for being the same height.


I don't see the "vertical lift" with Davis. I wish I did, but I don't.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Davis is intriguing and he definitely stands out on a college basketball court... I would say that at this point there's little to no chance of us drafting him though... I think the fact that management has struggled with both Curry and Sweetney regarding their weight and conditioning will probably keep us away. 

Seems like a good kid though... and "Big Baby" is a great nickname... he's almost like a cartoon


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

jbulls said:


> I don't see the "vertical lift" with Davis. I wish I did, but I don't.


He has a bit more vertical lift than does Sweetney himself, but just enough to dunk over someone. He's not going to be a guy who plays above the rim on a regular basis unless he loses some weight and works on his leg strength.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Does 26 points and 9 rebounds Davis posted against Aldridge change anyone's mind about Davis being the next Sweetney?


----------

